# abu 10000



## james brady (Feb 5, 2014)

Can anyone tell me anything about the gold abu 10000 big game reels? Tried finding info on line and cant find any. Really want to know how they are for casting on a heaver and how they hold up as far as using them for cobia and fish of that size


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

I do not prefer the gold colored Abu 9000 and 10000 series.....now with that there are some other models that were better to have.

I've used the black Abu 9000 for throwing bucktails to cobia before but haven't ever caught one on it yet. The black Abu 9000 and 10000 are good robust reels but there are some people whom didn't like the idea of the reel automatically shifting down to the lower gear when fighting a fish especially if the fish was just running quickly to the pier while at the same time the angler is trying to keep the line tight. Nonetheless depends on exactly how much pressure the reel has on it at the time of the shifting, ..guess if the fish is stroking for the pier and sometimes they will the higher ratio of 4.25:1 may just keep up with the fish IF the fish is coming fast. The angler does not have the ability to decide whether the reel is in low or high...the reel automatically adjust the ratio for you. Maybe some drummies didn't prefer the two speed shifting down because if they were trying to hurry up and get the drum in to not cause as much stress on the fish for a safer, healthier release. Guessing.

Now will or has that kept me from using mine ...no... whatever I decide to use when I rig up a bucktail outfit is what I will just pick up among a 7000c3 and a Shimano Cal 700s.

The black abus are the the quality made Sweden reels the "reel deal" if you will and If I'm not mistaken the gold colored reels are sourced out and produced in another country over in Asia. There also was a Abu Nine and Ten......junk compared to the 000's series and if you do searches you will find out that. Abu made them with level wind and without levelwind. The Abus without levelwind had flat bars although I do have the levelwind version I wish I had the CT one. Years ago many drum fisherman used the 9000 and 10000 ct's. Trying to remember the 9000 is rated for 420 yds /20# mono while you could put close to 600 yds/ 20# mono on the 10000.

You ask how they hold up to fish of cobia size. I think the black Abu's 000's series will do just fine and hold up well as many can and may chime in and just let you in on some of the size fish they have caught on them. 

Wait for DD and Garbo to talk about thier adventures back in the day with the 9000 and 10000's from the piers. Good luck.


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

A while back I saw something online about converting 9000's and 10000's to single-speed reels . . . Can't remember where I saw it, but I'll try to find it.


----------



## Reelturner (Dec 24, 2003)

ez,

If you find that please post...I'd be interested myself. 

RT


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

James Brady:

I've got a 10000C from the Late 1970's. I still use it today upgraded with Abec 5 ceramic bearings from Boca Bearings http://www.bocabearings.com/and Carbotex drag washers from Smooth Drag http://www.smoothdrag.com. 
From 1983 through 1992 I used mine frequently on the OBX during weekend jaunts when I was stationed in the Norfolk & Portsmouth VA area. It handled the several large drum that I caught very well and I know it was capable handling much larger. In recent years I've caught several King Salmon that weighed in at 30#+ and a couple of 40#+ halibut. Again, no problems. The spool is not free floating but you can still get respectable casting distance around 100 yds or more with an 8oz cannonball rig, proper maintenance and lubrication (I use Hot Sauce oil & grease), good rod and hours of good dry run casting practice on local high school football fields. Practice makes perfect.

Reel specs include:
2 ball bearings
2 speed gearing
4.21/2.5:1 retrieve (27 and 16 in line retrieval/handle turn)
star drag
no level wind
original 10000’s made in Sweden, More recent ones made in Sweden from components made in Taiwan to Abu Garcia specs 
line capacity is approx. 20#/430yds, 30#/400yds, 50#/220yds 

You should be able to get an approximate manufacturing date of your reel from the numbers on the reel foot and checking them against the info at Fred’s Classic Abu Reels site: http://www.lurelore.com/freds/abu.html#section4

If your 10000 is missing brake blocks, they can be ordered from Abu Garcia online. Abu sent mine to me at no cost since they're under a buck a pair. 

Schematics found at Abu Garcia Support http://www.abugarcia.com/support online should give you a good idea of the innards.

Reelturner: side plates of the 10000 Gold are made of brass as opposed to aluminum on every other version. Heavy reel. Probably more suited to trolling, jigging and light offshore.


----------



## Seahawk (Oct 3, 2013)

James Brady: Line missing from previous post was that info applies to the Gold version as I understand with the exception of the brass side plates. 
For best answer, pose the question to Abu Garcia Support Department and et us know what you find out.


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

I've got both the gold 9000 CT & 10000 CT Big Game reels. They're single speed reels. Can't really answer your questions as I use mine mostly for trolling & for bottom fishing for catfish, and not all that frequently. I have smaller reels I use more often. Have never tried to cast them very far either. Both are on 7' rods. 
Haven't hooked up to anything big enough to really test them. From what others have said in past discussions about the Gold reels, and the same here in this thread, the older versions were built better. However, so far I've had no issues with mine. 

There was a discussion awhile back on another forum, and one fellow said he's used his Gold ABU's in the surf a lot & loved them. I tried to find that post, but so far have not.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Seahawk said:


> James Brady:
> 
> I've got a 10000C from the Late 1970's. I still use it today upgraded with Abec 5 ceramic bearings from Boca Bearings http://www.bocabearings.com/and Carbotex drag washers from Smooth Drag http://www.smoothdrag.com.
> From 1983 through 1992 I used mine frequently on the OBX during weekend jaunts when I was stationed in the Norfolk & Portsmouth VA area. It handled the several large drum that I caught very well and I know it was capable handling much larger. In recent years I've caught several King Salmon that weighed in at 30#+ and a couple of 40#+ halibut. Again, no problems. The spool is not free floating but you can still get respectable casting distance around 100 yds or more with an 8oz cannonball rig, proper maintenance and lubrication (I use Hot Sauce oil & grease), good rod and hours of good dry run casting practice on local high school football fields. Practice makes perfect.
> ...



Got one new in 1986 and it has seen quite a bit of use - party boat rod (400 yds of 30 lb mono), great surf casting reel ( I have the black levelwind model 10000CL). Taken on many a tough fish - sharks, large rays and still keeps working fine...

Sandcrab


----------

